# OD&D dungeon-crawl campaign in Omaha, NE



## Jack Daniel (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm looking for players to join a new campaign that I'm starting up at a Friendly Local Game Shop on Sunday afternoons (3–8 PM). I'll PM any interested parties with the specific deets. System is mainly red box (BECMI); the campaign will be an open table sandbox with a strong megadungeon-crawl and hexcrawl focus. Hopefully to evolve into a full West Marches style game if the player base grows enough to support it. The first session will take place this Sunday (Aug. 29th, 2021) at 3 PM — fully vaccinated players only please, but everyone is welcome!


----------



## Jack Daniel (Aug 25, 2021)

I hereby invoke _raise thread_! Cower before my necromantic might! Bwahahahaha!!!

Ahem… starting a new campaign, so, uh… BUMP. See the top post for specifics.


----------

